# Third party replacement battery for the Olympus OMD EM-10



## TheLazyGene (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All 

Can anyone recommend a third party battery to replace the Olympus BLS-5 or post some information about their experiences using third party batteries?

Cheers


----------



## sashbar (Dec 7, 2014)

I used 3rd party Olympus (years ago) , Nikon, Ricoh and FuJI - all worked similarly to the their own. If there are any differences, I do not notice it. Probably all these batteries are being manufactured in the same country from the same components, and I will not be surprised if at the same plant.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been using DSTE batteries in my E-M5 & E-PM1 & they work like the Oly batteries but perhaps slightly shorter life.


----------



## usayit (Dec 13, 2014)

My experience with third party batteries is a crap shoot.... almost all have shorter lives... its just a matter of how much shorter.

I would recommend buying a couple BLS and maybe another third party for backup.   Probably the best experience I had so far is with Wasabi.


----------

